# No Morning Sickness today - Bad Sign?



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, so I really only get "afternoon-evening sickness". But it usually starts around 11am, when I have to start stuffing my face. I'm 8w4d and last night I never really felt ill (usually the worst is 5-9pm) and today I've been fine all day. I'm in a much better mood because of that, but now I'm really worried that this means something has gone wrong.

Can morning sickness go away so suddenly and so early? I know worrying won't fix anything, but we're planning a big get together next week to tell everyone!

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

At the beginning of this pregnancy I always worried if I had a good day and then was sad the next day when I felt like crap again. I think it is normal to have a better day. Sometimes I would have a couple of good days and that usually meant I was headed in for five really crappy ones. I'm sure all is fine. With my pregnancies that ended in miscarriage I didn't have ANY morning sickness at all.


----------



## victoriaaustin (Apr 22, 2007)

Good days are normal, and usually they don't last a whole day. Try to enjoy it.


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *victoriaaustin* 
Good days are normal, and usually they don't last a whole day. Try to enjoy it.









This!

Even with severe nausea/vomiting, I would have a good day here and there.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I had 2 good days 2 weeks ago and I was scared. Luckily (ha) they were short lived. I've felt HORRIBLE since then. (I was 9 weeks at the time)


----------



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to relax and enjoy my day, then! Sheesh, if its not one thing it's another!







:


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

It has happened to me too







At no other time in my life was I happy to puke again


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i didn't have any at all and a-ok at 39.5 weeks!
beware of generalizations...they'll drive you crazy


----------



## bannanachild (May 16, 2009)

I had really bad morning sickness my first trimester. One day I woke up and was fine! No sickness at all. Of course I panicked (I had not told anyone either and was certain I was going to miscarry). I was fine all day and I starting craving oriental food so for dinner I got lo mein. 10 minutes after ingesting my noodles I was throwing them up in the toilet.
My morning sickness didn't go away until two weeks into my 2nd trimester.

Enjoy the non-sickness! You're probably just fine!

Congrats, BTW!!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I had good days and bad days when I had morning sickness, mostly bad days and that lasted until around 11 weeks. I think you will likely see the morning sickness again (hopefully not though), but try not to worry although I know that's hard.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

My mom still talks about how she didn't have any nausea when expecting me... and I'm here in one piece









Just got my BFP today... hoping I follow in my mom's foot steps with the whole m/s thing


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
My mom still talks about how she didn't have any nausea when expecting me... and I'm here in one piece









Just got my BFP today... hoping I follow in my mom's foot steps with the whole m/s thing









Well I am 17 weeks tomorrow and I have had a peek at baby and it looks A-Ok. I have had no morning sickness... Neither did my mom. I did not want to eat certain things but I never was nauseated. I have read that it is a genetic thing as well as indicitave of a good diet prior to getting pregnant, especially in regards to b-vitamins. Good luck!!!


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

I've almost written this same post a dozen times. After 2 losses in a row, I am very "on alert" with everything. Last weekend my symptoms disappeared completely and I was sure I miscarried again. But then out of no where it came back and I was puking again. I really don't think there's any one way that morning sickness goes. It doesn't have a pattern, it's just all over the place.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triony* 
Thanks everyone. I'll try to relax and enjoy my day, then! Sheesh, if its not one thing it's another!







:

lol, TOTALLY with you!


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren31* 
Well I am 17 weeks tomorrow and I have had a peek at baby and it looks A-Ok. I have had no morning sickness... Neither did my mom. I did not want to eat certain things but I never was nauseated. I have read that it is a genetic thing as well as indicitave of a good diet prior to getting pregnant, especially in regards to b-vitamins. Good luck!!!


I had no sickness my first pregnancy, but some food aversions (meat)
This pregnancy I feel NOTHING- no food aversions, no nausea, etc

But my diet sucks (well, did suck and still has bad days now) so I don't think it was diet related! Could be for some people, but not for me!


----------



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, it came back with a vengeance around 7pm last night. Disappointing and a major relief at the same time. Feeling good again this morning so far. I'm hoping this is the beginning of tapering off...?

Thanks again everyone. It's really reassuring to be able to talk to everyone out there.


----------

